# 3rd Birthday Bash



## Linz (10/6/08)

Since there has been some flak towards the proliferation of polls on AHB...Ive put one up on the Yahum page


I think we were going to do it at the George IV again???


----------



## kabooby (10/6/08)

Sounds good :beerbang:


----------



## big d (10/6/08)

I couldnt be bothered searching so what on earth is a Yahum page?

Cheers
Big D


----------



## kabooby (10/6/08)

Yahoo page

Kabooby


----------



## MCT (16/6/08)

Sounds good to me Linz, my contribution is being bottled today.


----------



## Linz (16/6/08)

Bad news!!

The case date has been put off..for a little bit(a couple of weeks)..prolly discuss at the birthday bash....


OH and I frigged with the poll on the Yahum page, so I need all to re-vote on it again....sorry


----------



## Linz (20/6/08)

Well I gone and stuck my foot in my mouth, AGAIN!!!!


I wont be here on the 12th of July........


11th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY...Dang it!!

We'll be in Canberra


Have a great night anyhow guys and gals..take lots of pics, so I can
see what I missed out on..


----------



## matti (20/6/08)

Enjoy Canberra little square and Linz.

It is only 3 week away for the bash.
How is everyone going?


----------



## kabooby (20/6/08)

Shirley we can find a date that suits everyone. It wouldn't be a birthaday bash without Linz

and stop calling me Shirley

Kabooby


----------



## matti (20/6/08)

kabooby said:


> Shirley we can find a date that suits everyone. It wouldn't be a birthaday bash without Linz
> 
> and stop calling me Shirley
> 
> Kabooby



Agree. 
It wouldn't be a Birthday without you..


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Linz (22/6/08)

Its OK.

We all can't make ALL of the events, no matter how much we want to
be there.

Im not going to be too bad off on the beer front....I'll prolly be
drinking the Wig and Pen's Russian Imperial stout(and the rest of
their beer menu!!) as you guys are in the midst of the festivities!!
Come to think of it, We might be in the middle of dinner at Debacle
Beer Menu


Beerz

Linz

Come to think of it, if we can muster the troops, might make this a
weekender for the group!!

And NOT for Our wedding anniversary!!!! FOR THE BEER PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Screwtop (22/6/08)

matti said:


> Agree.
> It wouldn't be a Birthday without you..
> View attachment 19683
> :icon_cheers:




That pic brings back good memories...er I think I remember :lol:


----------



## Linz (25/6/08)

Well,

Its seems that most(6) are happy with the arvo/evening of the 12th.....

If you're not; start voting and getting others to vote too..

Closes on the end of this month


----------



## kabooby (7/7/08)

So the 12th is the date at George IV Picton.

Meet up around 2pm for a couple of beers and a bit of a chat

So who's coming?

Kabooby


----------



## matti (7/7/08)

at this stage i'll be there.


----------



## ham2k (7/7/08)

i'll be there!


----------



## Linz (7/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> That pic brings back good memories...er I think I remember :lol:



Screwy,

Right people, wrong pub..thats the Lord Nelson in that pic, not the George at Picton...very similar decor.



guys, I wont be there...


----------



## lagers44 (8/7/08)

kabooby said:


> So the 12th is the date at George IV Picton.
> 
> Meet up around 2pm for a couple of beers and a bit of a chat
> 
> ...



Hey Guys I won't be there :angry: it looks like my plans aren't mine untill they're run past the boss !

I may run into Linz on the day as it looks like i'll be in that part of the world visiting RAF personel . <_< 

Have fun.

Lagers


----------



## Hogan (8/7/08)

kabooby said:


> So the 12th is the date at George IV Picton.
> 
> Meet up around 2pm for a couple of beers and a bit of a chat
> 
> ...




I'll be there. Would be a good time to discuss a bulk grain buy.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## kabooby (8/7/08)

Hey Hoges

Do you want to contact Ace and see if he wants to come.

How is the Belgian going, any left? Would love to try some

I can bring a bottle of my Bock if you want to swap

Kabooby


----------



## Hogan (8/7/08)

kabooby said:


> Hey Hoges
> 
> Do you want to contact Ace and see if he wants to come.
> 
> ...



I'm sure Ace will be in it. Belgian is being slowly depleted but with much enjoyment. Will bring a bottle with me.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Linz (8/7/08)

lagers44 said:


> Hey Guys I won't be there :angry: it looks like my plans aren't mine untill they're run past the boss !
> 
> I may run into Linz on the day as it looks like i'll be in that part of the world visiting RAF personel . <_<
> 
> ...



Lagers,

you have my mobile number?? give us a buzz when you're down there....just ran it past this boss and a 'catch up' is OK on this end... :huh:


----------



## kabooby (8/7/08)

No worries Lagers

I'll have one for you :chug: 

or 2, or 3, or 4 

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pumpy (8/7/08)

I am coming !!!

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (8/7/08)

:huh: :wacko: :blink:


----------



## Pumpy (8/7/08)

Linz said:


> Well I gone and stuck my foot in my mouth, AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> I wont be here on the 12th of July........
> ...




Our Beloved leader !!!!

Comon Linz shape up

take responsibilty for your group 


Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (8/7/08)

last year


----------



## Linz (8/7/08)

Pumpy said:


> Our Beloved leader !!!!
> 
> Comon Linz shape up
> 
> ...


As you may have seen Lagers reply.

...I *KNEW* he was not going to be there so I pre-planned to be in the ACT on the weekend so *He* didn't feel left out..!!!! True leadership!!!

If you believe that...Ive got a harbour bridge to sell you...

Dont forget..plenty of pics to really upset us when we get back..but dont get arrested!!!!


----------



## Pumpy (8/7/08)

Linz said:


> As you may have seen Lagers reply.
> 
> ...I *KNEW* he was not going to be there so I pre-planned to be in the ACT on the weekend so *He* didn't feel left out..!!!! True leadership!!!
> 
> ...



Linz ,

You will be happy i have phoned up and cancelled your hotel room so you can come to Picton now 

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (11/7/08)

Anyone else in the area or out of the area  thats interested in coming along we will be there around 2:00 on Saturday.

Beers on tap will be Scharers Lager, Burragorang Bock, and there is normally a third beer that changes

Would be good to see some old and new faces

Kabooby


----------



## MCT (11/7/08)

kabooby said:


> Anyone else in the area or out of the area  thats interested in coming along we will be there around 2:00 on Saturday.
> 
> Beers on tap will be Scharers Lager, Burragorang Bock, and there is normally a third beer that changes
> 
> ...




Will be there, for a bit anyway as I am driving (unless I can get a bus or a lift).
Will be good to meet you all. See you at 2ish.


----------



## dc59 (12/7/08)

Yep, I'll definately be coming, originally thought it was at 7pm due to yahoo reminders but 2 is even better. See you guys in a bit.

Dave.


----------



## MCT (12/7/08)

Thanks guys, was good to meet some fellow brewers and talk beer for a few hours!
I'll have to have you all over for a brew day soon.


----------



## Pumpy (12/7/08)

Good to meet all the guys 

bit chilly on the benches outside the George the VI

nice when we moved inside to the cosy open wood fire .

The Steak pie, peas, mash & Gravy at the Camden Valley Inn takes a bit of beating 


Pumpy


----------



## matti (12/7/08)

cheers all for the company.
I Will get into the Leffe tomorrow Hoges  
Managed to get home around 10 MP after a little detour down ColoVale/ southern Highlands
Sorry Linz and littles Square forgot the camera...


----------



## dc59 (13/7/08)

Agreed. As always, lots of fun.

Looking forward to the case swap.


----------



## MCT (13/7/08)

Hogan said:


> I'm sure Ace will be in it. Belgian is being slowly depleted but with much enjoyment. Will bring a bottle with me.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




Hey Hoges, enjoyed your Belgian on Sat... certainly warmed me up on a cold Picton day.
You got a recipe? Would love to give it a go.
Cheers mate.
Mick.


----------



## Franko (13/7/08)

Sorry I couldnt make it guys had kid duty as usual hope to see you all soon.
Got too work on the brewery though its coming together

Franko


----------

